# Suche: Teile für S5 135U (Sonderkarten)



## mitchih (12 Juli 2010)

Hallo ich suche für eine 135U folgende Karten:

T+R Geberkarte MBS-5 Art. 490-00403 (Hersteller T+R Electronic)
S5 Interbus anschaltung IBS-S5 DAB

Hat jemand zufällig noch was darumliegen??

Außerdem fehlt mir natürlich die cmd für die alte karte. Mit der G3 kam ich nicht auf diese Karte.


----------



## sps-concept (25 Juli 2010)

*Dab*

Hallo mitchih,

wie schon per PN erwähnt habe ich noch etwas. Wieder zu Hause habe ich heute nachgeschaut. Es ist eine IBS S5 DAB Version B. Order-No 2767244. 

André


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (16 August 2010)

Hi

Suchst Du die Karten noch?
Die Interbusanschaltung könnte ich haben,
bei Interesse schau ich morgen mal genauer nach.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## mitchih (17 August 2010)

*Danke*

Hat sich erstmal erledigt mit der Interbus Karte, habe eine bei Ebay geschossen und außerdem noch nen geheimen Vorrat bei uns im Werk entdeckt.


----------

